# Swelling just on one side?



## tinytoes

Like JessNJeremy I have an attack of the old sausages fingers and toes.I was sitting watching TV last night and all of a sudden I spotted my fat foot! Just on the right. And that someone had stolen my ankle!


It's still swollen today though may have slightly gone down - thought maybe I've just got used to it. I also notice that I cant get my ring off on my right hand - sausage-itus has hit my right hand too.

Is this normal?
I'm going to get my blood pressure checked out by our work doc in a while but I find it all most worrying! I was awake for a ocuple of hours in the night trying to get comfy (hand and foot were aching and feeling full) and worrying.

Has anyone else had this - on just one side?

Thanks ladies.


----------



## JessNJeremy

found this on babycenter.com: (if ur bp is high as well I'd call MW)

*When should I be concerned about swelling?

A certain amount of edema is normal in the ankles and feet during pregnancy. You may also have some mild swelling in your hands.

Call your midwife or doctor if you notice swelling in your face or puffiness around your eyes, more than slight swelling of your hands, or excessive or sudden swelling of your feet or ankles. This could be a sign of preeclampsia, a serious condition.

Also call your caregiver if you notice that one leg is significantly more swollen than the other, especially if you have any pain or tenderness in your calf or thigh*


----------



## tinytoes

thanks Jess. Accoridng to the doc at work my bp was 140/100 which is apparently a little high but not worth opanicing about. I dont know much about it. I'm going to let my gyno know and see what he says. Bof, this is no fun is it - becoming a sausage!


----------



## charlottecco2

:hugs: hope everything is okay xx


----------



## debralouise

I have the same honey but only in my right foot (sorry I mean right hoof!)

I swear I have put about 3 stone on my foot it looks awful and feels quite tight - if that makes any sense?

Maybe I'm walking on a lean?:rofl:


----------



## tinytoes

debralouise said:


> I have the same honey but only in my right foot (sorry I mean right hoof!)
> 
> I swear I have put about 3 stone on my foot it looks awful and feels quite tight - if that makes any sense?
> 
> Maybe I'm walking on a lean?:rofl:

you told your doc?
thinkign about it, i only ever have aches from my pelvis on the right..maybe they're linked?!


----------



## debralouise

I've got an appointment on Friday with the consultant for 31 weeks scan so I'll ask him then - 

I mentioned it to my MW a couple of weeks ago and she said that as long as it wasn't travellin up my leg then it was just another joy of later pregnancy!

xx xx


----------



## Whisper

Maybe we could start a new club..... hoof ladies! :rofl:

My right foot is the same swollen and ugly looking, someone stole my ankles and my stupidly small toes look even sillier now! 

My DH always used to call me shovel feet, i guess he is right now!!


----------



## bigbelly2

i have had the same since coming back off holiday, its all on my right hand side, my foot looks like it belongs to an elephant and ive had to take my ring off my finger on my right hand, at first i thought id over done it on hol then i thought it was because my right hand side is where i have had all my surgeries etc, i went to the hosp yday and they said they want me to go and get my bp checked fri, have a scan nxt fri and the fri after to check my amniotic fluid and size of bambino, i had pre eclempsia with my little girl but it didnt start until 35 weeks or so so it may be starting earlier.....we are all hoping not and for once i feel positive that it isnt, i feel like im just slowly turning into an elephant and its all just part of the course,....proper PANTS isnt it!!

h x


----------



## tinytoes

it's so good to know i'm not alone in this lop sided hoof-foot!
I was really ready to have an all-out panic!!

managed to get the ring off my finger anyway so I'm feeling slightly less claustrophobic now.

least you have little toes whisper - mîne are really long normally and now they look like massive chipolatas!


----------



## tinytoes

about 10 mins after my last post i got a call from the receptionist of my obst/gyno (who i'd emailed about my fat right foot and hand and bp of 140/100) and she told me to go right to the maternity ward where they were expecting me for tests! That panicked me!!!

Anyway, they hooked me up to a machine to monitor bp and babies heart for half an hour. Bp started high but came down. baby was fine.
They may send me to a circulatory doctor tomorrow to check there are no blockages etc - just to be on the safe side I think.
mid wife said sometimes swelling can just start on one side anyway but they want to check.

Urine had no protein so that should rule out pre-eclampsia anyway. 
well, what drama!!
so glad LO is ok though!!


----------



## Vickie

I haven't had much swelling but the little I have had seems to be concentrated on my right side. Glad to hear all is well with you and your LO :hugs:


----------



## pepperflake

I swell more on the right side too. I think it's because she is mostly on my right these days. My BP is good though. Glad your LO is ok- hope your appt goes well!


----------



## tinytoes

just an update - they sent me to see a circulatory doc. There were no blockages. Just a fat foot. Seems it is just one of those things. Lovely.


----------

